# Homemade Tools >  Belt grinder on wood lathe

## connan

One solution belt grinder for my lathe

----------

PJs (Jan 19, 2017)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks connan! We've added your Lathe Belt Grinder Attachment to our Sanding category,
as well as to your builder page: connan's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Lathe Belt Grinder Attachment
 by connan

tags:
grinder, lathe, sander

----------


## Nicky

Am not a my best just now but have read your posts

----------

